# un sur cinq (proportion, fraction, 1/5)



## tamayito

¿Alguien me puede ayudar a decidir cual de estas frases seria mas correcta o menos incorrecta  ?


Cela veut dire que seulement un signalment sur cinq des signalements faits par les internautes anonymes porte sur une page au contenu délictueux.
Cela veut dire que, parmi les signalements effectués par les internautes anomymes, seulement un sur cinq porte sur un page au contenu délictueux.
Tambien se admiten propuestas que yo no haya pensado. 
Muchas gracias

Tamayito


----------



## Iroise

Hola Tamayito
Personnellement, je choisirais la seconde formule qui évite la répétition existant dans la première "... un *signalement *sur cinq des *signalements* ...".
Dans cette seconde formule, on peut éventuellement remplacer *seulement *par *seul* qui a alors le sens de "unique"* :*
Cela veut dire que, parmi les signalements effectués par les internautes anonymes, seul un sur cinq porte sur une page au contenu délictueux


----------



## Snoopy59100

la deuxième phrase est meilleure ! tu peux aussi dire "cela veut dire que, sur les cinq signalements émis par les internautes, un seul/seul un porte sur une pageau contenu délicieux". 
voilà!


----------



## Snoopy59100

délictueux pardon! c'est pas pareil...


----------



## Lisory

Hola,

En fait la première phrase serait très bien en supprimant la répétition de "signalement"
" Cela veut dire que seulement -ou seul- un signalement sur cinq faits par les internautes ..."

Cordialement


----------



## tamayito

Muchas gracias a todos!!!


----------



## Ali1984

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Bonjour, j'aimerais traduire "8 sur 9" dans le cadre d'un score obtenu:


Así, mis progresos me han conducido a pasar el ELYTE, un examen creado para evaluar la capacidad a entender y exprimirse en español de los negocios.
He aprobado con la calificación honorable de 763 que corresponde al nivel 8 (sobre 9) en la clasificación establecida por “eurogrille”. Pone de relieve las aptitudes siguientes:
- Comprender los diferentes registros de las situaciones de la vida social y profesional
- Comprender las intervenciones sutiles de la negociación y de la persuasión
- *Comprender los cambios imprevisibles en la conversación *

*Merci. Ali*


----------



## Domtom

-
Así, mis progresos me han conducido a pasar el ELYTE, un examen creado para evaluar la capacidad a  de entender y exprimirse  expresarse en el español de los negocios.
He aprobado con la calificación honorable de 763 que corresponde al nivel 8 (sobre 9) (ES CORRECTO decir "8 (sobre 9)") en la clasificación establecida por “eurogrille”. Pone de relieve las aptitudes siguientes:
- Comprender los diferentes registros de las situaciones de la vida social y profesional ;
- Comprender las intervenciones sutiles de la negociación y de la persuasión ;
- Comprender los cambios imprevisibles en la conversación.


----------



## Ali1984

muchas gracias!!!

Ali


----------



## lilus

Hola,

Yo diría en este caso nivel 8 (de 9).

. . . pues a mi entender con el puntaje logrado logró ubicarse en el nivel 8, de una escala que contempla un total de 9 niveles.

Saludos. . .


----------



## krisstin

Hola a todos en el foro, quisiera que me ayudaran con la correcta traduccion de la siguiente oracion.

Un cuople sur huit n'est pas marié. Un couple marié sur trois divorce.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

*Una pareja de cada ocho no está casada.*...

Tienes que hacer un intento de traducción.


----------



## krisstin

Muchas gracias por la oportuna ayuda! Tendre en cuenta hacer un intento la proxima vez. Saludos.


----------



## elisaf

Hola,
"Una pareja de cada ocho no está casada. Un matrimonio de cada tres se divorcia"
Saludos


----------



## paulvial

Nueva pregunta

​ 
bonsoir 
j'aimerais traduire la phrase suivante : 
"les melons, c'est comme les hommes, il y en a un sur 10 qui est bon " 
mi esfuerzo : 
melónes son como los hombres, _*uno de cada diez se queda bueno 

*_estoy estudiando español asi que les agradecería mucho por su ayuda


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Paul !

Tu t'en sors pas mal du tout. 

Je dirais comme ça:

Los melones son como los hombres:  de cada diez, [sólo] uno sale bueno.

A ver qué te proponen los demás amigos.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## paulvial

bonjour en effet !  
et merci d'être toujours fidèle au poste !!!!   
tu remarqueras que j'ai remplacé le mot "femmes" par "hommes" en anticipation de ton aide éventuelle !!!!


----------



## noroeme

Sí, muy buena la traducción que propone Gévy.


----------



## paulvial

muchissimas gracias a  (vosotros dos  ?! )(tous les deux )

paul


----------



## Namarne

Gévy said:


> Los melones son como los hombres:  de cada diez, [sólo] uno sale bueno.


Bonjour. 
(No es que me haya cogido por meterme contigo, querida Gévy. Mi reflexión siguiente es general.)  
A mí la traducción me parece muy acertada. 
Sin embargo, ¿no sería más lógica la frase al revés? Yo diría: 
_Los hombres son como los melones: de cada diez, solo uno sale bueno_. 

Porque, a ver, la gracia es decir eso de los hombres, no de los melones. (¿¿¿O es que soy muy ingenuo, y lo que os preocupa en realidad son los melones, más que los hombres???)  
Por cierto, bonita filosofía, menuda excusa para ir "catando"...


----------



## paulvial

Namarne said:


> Bonjour.
> (No es que me haya cogido por meterme contigo, querida Gévy. Mi reflexión siguiente es general.)
> A mí la traducción me parece muy acertada.
> Sin embargo, ¿no sería más lógica la frase al revés? Yo diría:
> _Los hombres son como los melones: de cada diez, solo uno sale bueno_.
> 
> Porque, a ver, la gracia es decir eso de los hombres, no de los melones. (¿¿¿O es que soy muy ingenuo, y lo que os preocupa en realidad son los melones, más que los hombres???)
> Por cierto, bonita filosofía, menuda excusa para ir "catando"...



gracias por su comentario muy divertido 
pero es lógica la frase cuando se ve or se come un melón que no sale bueno, no  le parece ?


----------



## hanna7

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Namarne, la gracia está en decir que los hombre son como melones y no al revés..
Bisous!


----------



## Namarne

paulvial said:


> Gracias por tu comentario, muy divertido, pero es lógica la frase cuando se ve or se come un melón que no sale bueno, ¿no te parece?


Sin duda, tienes razón, todo depende de las circunstancias. (El famoso contexto.)


----------



## noroeme

Al revés o al derecho, lo importante es podamos (las mujeres) encontrar al que está bueno!!!
Saludos!


----------



## Maria Laaroussi

selection: 100 environ admis ***sur*** plus de 10000 candidats anuellement.

sobre? de?


----------



## gonzalo yanez

Maria Laaroussi said:


> selection: 100 admis environ  ***sur*** plus de 10000 candidats anuellement.
> 
> sobre? de?



Mi propuesta: 

De los más de 10000 candidatos anuales sólo se admiten 100.

¡Saludos!


----------



## GURB

Hola
De más de 10000 candidatos, se admiten unos 100 anualmente.


----------



## Maria Laaroussi

Gracias por la ayuda Gonzalo & GURB


----------



## Oddmania

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Bonjour,

Je suis encore débutant en espagnol, et j'aimerais écrire un texte sur le travail des enfants au Mexique. Mais je bloque sur cette phrase : _Chon, comme *9* petits mexicains *sur 10*, n'est pas scolarisé.
_J'ai lules exemples de Larousse pour des phrase où _sur _exprime une proportion, mais je n'ai pas réussi à trouver quelque chose de bien.

_Chon, como nueve pequeños mejicanos *por *diez, no es escolarizado ?
_¡ Gracias !


----------



## VRF

Hola Oddmania,

la préposition à utiliser est, comme en français "sobre" 

D'un autre coté, "petits mexicains" ayant le sens de "enfants mexicains", je crois que la traduction serait meilleure si on utilisait "niños" au lieu de "pequeños".

À bientôt


----------



## Oddmania

Ah, c'est une bonne nouvelle. Une difficulté en moins!  Merci beaucoup, oui vous avez raison pour _petits mexicains_, _niños_ sonnerait probablement bien mieux.


----------



## cebollas

Je ne suis pas d'accord avec "sobre". Je ne le dirais jamais. Je dirais:

Chon, como 9 de cada 10 niños mexicanos, no está escolarizado.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

cebollas said:


> Je ne suis pas d'accord avec "sobre". Je ne le dirais jamais. Je dirais:
> 
> Chon, como 9 de cada 10 niños mexicanos, no está escolarizado.


 
De acuerdo.



Oddmania said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis encore débutant en espagnol, et j'aimerais écrire un texte sur le travail des enfants au Mexique. Mais je bloque sur cette phrase : _Chon, comme *9* petits mexicains *sur 10*, n'est pas scolarisé._
> J'ai lules exemples de Larousse pour des phrase où _sur _exprime une proportion, mais je n'ai pas réussi à trouver quelque chose de bien.
> 
> _Chon, como nueve pequeños mejicanos *por *diez, no es escolarizado ?
> _¡ Gracias !


 
Y mucho cuidado con me*x*icanos, por favor, si vas a escribir un estudio sobre nuestro país. 
Tendría cuidado también con la cifra... tenemos mucho rezago escolar, pero no es para tanto.


----------



## Oddmania

Gracias! 

Juan Jacob Valalta, mon dieu, vous avez raison! Je me suis embrouillé avec tous mes autres taux, il s'agit bien sûr de 9 enfants sur 100 (cela dépend de l'âge aussi).


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Oddmania said:


> Gracias!
> 
> Juan Jacob Valalta, mon dieu, vous avez raison! Je me suis embrouillé avec tous mes autres taux, il s'agit bien sûr de 9 enfants sur 100 (cela dépend de l'âge aussi).


 
Ouf, corrigé!
Servido.


----------



## moon8388

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​

Buenas tardes

Estoy leyendo un texto donde encontré la siguiente expresión que me genera dudas a pesar de tratarse de algo básico.

*Un adolescent sur cinq* quiere decir un adolescente mayor de cinco años?

Muchas gracias por su colaboración


----------



## swift

Hola Moon8388:

Más bien: *'uno de cada cinco adolescentes'*.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## moon8388

Muchas gracias!! Ahora sí me queda claro.


----------

